# Best Way To Cut Theraband Sheet?



## msasso

I was watching Jorge and it looked like he used a pizza cutter to cut the theraband sheet into the desired tapered bands. what do you guys thing the best method is. Razor knife, pizza knife????????


----------



## NightKnight

The best way is by using these two items together:

http://www.amazon.com/Olfa-Deluxe-Rotary-Cutter-60mm/dp/B001CE5DLE/
http://www.amazon.com/X-Acto-X7761-Self-healing-cutting-measuring/dp/B0013CKM2A/


----------



## NightKnight

This is a less deluxe version of the cutter i linked to above:
http://www.amazon.com/9653-Straight-Handle-Rotary-Cutter/dp/B000YZ5SSU/

And this is a nicer mat then I linked to above:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006SDOFO/


----------



## treefork

Its not a pizza cutter. Its a fabric rotary cutter. ( razor sharp).


----------



## NightKnight

This thing also makes it easier to make straight cuts at the right length:
http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-3-Inch---18-inch-Acrylic-Quilting/dp/B000B7K9U8/


----------



## Mr Magoo

Hi Aaron, the cutters and mats are great idea, but as a newbie to slingshot making, I would like to ask you more about the process of cutting bands.
I assume your method is to measure the band, mark it with a pen or something like that, and then cut. Is that correct?

If so, do you have to be extra careful not to cut the bands off your marks?

My thinking is, to have a foot long rectangle wood with a groove cut along the center from end to end. Then, you place your band over this grove and as you cut with a round cutter or even a box cutter, you are using the grove as a guide.

As I said, I'm a newbie, and am curious as to how you cut the bands, and if you think my idea is worthwhile trying.

Thanks.


----------



## Berkshire bred

it is a rotery cutter that is most often used, if you try to use a knife or something similar you will not get one straight cut and you will then get little nicks in the edge of ur bands, this means that they do not last very long.


----------



## NightKnight

Mr Magoo said:


> Hi Aaron, the cutters and mats are great idea, but as a newbie to slingshot making, I would like to ask you more about the process of cutting bands.
> I assume your method is to measure the band, mark it with a pen or something like that, and then cut. Is that correct?
> 
> If so, do you have to be extra careful not to cut the bands off your marks?
> 
> My thinking is, to have a foot long rectangle wood with a groove cut along the center from end to end. Then, you place your band over this grove and as you cut with a round cutter or even a box cutter, you are using the grove as a guide.
> 
> As I said, I'm a newbie, and am curious as to how you cut the bands, and if you think my idea is worthwhile trying.
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't use a groove. I would think that could cause the rubber to move around as you cut it. The ruler I linked to above lets use make a straight cut at the right length. A sharpie marker is good for marking lines and length too.


----------



## Mr Magoo

Berkshire and Aaron, thanks for the replies.

I will be experimenting soon with aluminum bending and cutting of bands. Also, will be learning to tie paracord for handle.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Bill Hays

I've tried many things and the best is a simple old fashioned guillotine paper cutter. The trick is to lay out the latex exactly where you want it cut and then press a straight flat thing, like a steel ruler on top of the latex right next to the cut... keeps it from stretching, creating a wavy cut if you don't push the blade down right.


----------



## crapshot

there was a shooter on this forum that made a vidio of wrapping thereaband or band stock in duct tape flat like the sheet then cutting it with sissors like paper with no mistakes


----------

